# Angels and female sorority ?



## Serina (Jun 6, 2015)

I have 3 Angels, 2 of them the size of a 50c coin and 1 as small as a 5c.
They're in a sorority with 5 female bettas, have been raised with the bettas and have never nipped fins. Can this last?
ETA the tank is 250L and also has 3 corys and 2 BN catfish


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Its hard to say. If angels pair up they can hog up to 1/2 of a 55g tank (2 foot area) for their breeding which won't go well with the lesser space for bettas and will probably lead to shredded fins, if an digressive betta female had staked turf that overlays with the angels breeding grounds it can get very ugly. Though raised with them its not a guarantee that the angels won't try to swallow (or choke to death trying to) the bettas once they are full grown. Remember their mouths can open farther then you'd think 
photo of a small angel with mouth fully open:








Personally I'd separate them, and be prepared to have to remove the odd fish out if a pair forms with the angels (they may bully the other to death if there is not a large enough tank for them with plenty of line of sight break ups). But that's just my opinion.


----------

